# Uncomfortable baby



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,

I don't really know how else to explain it!  

Joshua is 16 weeks old (4 weeks corrected) and appears basically fit and well.  Our SCBU community nurse has seen him today & confirms this.  He was b/f for three months, but has been on SMA now for 4 weeks and takes 120ml 7 times a day.  We use Carobel to thicken his feeds because of his reflux, and he is also on Ranitidine.  He is gaining weight well & has stayed on the 25th centile (currently 8lbs 12oz)

Aside from his relux symptoms (fighting feeds, arching back, constant posseting, angry cries, coming off bottle etc) he is also the WINDIEST BABY I HAVE EVER SEEN!  He is constantly - and I mean constantly - straining & farting, expelling wind really quite violently and very loudly.  They smell horrific and he cries as he does it.  The straining seems to make his reflux worse, which means that we are in a continual cycle of him grunting & straining, refluxing & vomiting, then getting in a state because he's breathing through a mouthful of yuckiness.  So although he only feeds once during the night, my sleep (and his) is constantly disturbed.  He sleeps on a steep slope and is basically never laid flat apart from for nappy changes.  

Sorry this is so long-winded, but basically he is NEVER happy, and is ALWAYS crying, straining, farting, grunting etc.  My own health visitor and the SCBU nurse are a bit stumped, but are considering changing formula or increasing his meds.  He has had exceptionally loose & frequent BMs now for two weeks; often up to 5 very runny poos a day.  Last week he was admitted to hospital for 2 nights as he had a bad cold and was very pale, & struggling to breathe.  He has pinked up nicely again now, and isn't too bunged up any more.

I was just wondering if you could think of anything worth trying with him, as I am getting to the end of my tether! 

xx Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Clare

As a mum of a previous poorly prem baby I do understand.

I'm wondering if its worth looking into baby massage or seeing a osteopath who deals with paeds (they can help with relieving symtoms).

Have a word with the team who are helping you.

Come back anytime

Jxx


----------

